# Land Force Badge Placement (Navy DEU)



## LoKe (6 Oct 2010)

I'm required to wear the Land Force command badge for a parade tomorrow.  I thought Navy didn't wear these badges, but apparently I have to.  I know it goes on the right side centered on the pocket, but that doesn't apply for Navy DEU's as there is no pocket on the right side.  So, does anyone know the placement along the seam?

I'd ask my chain but I won't see them until tomorrow morning.   I would probably have time to find out and have it sorted out, but I'd like to do it before hand and not be a burden.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Occam (6 Oct 2010)

CF Dress Instructions, page 3-5-6


----------



## LoKe (6 Oct 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## justmyalias (25 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> CF Dress Instructions, page 3-5-6


Thanks for this.

I have been trying to google the info but failed.  Searched by command badge., which ended me nowhere.

3-5-6 it is .


----------



## Occam (26 Jan 2011)

justmyalias said:
			
		

> Thanks for this.
> 
> I have been trying to google the info but failed.  Searched by command badge., which ended me nowhere.
> 
> 3-5-6 it is .



Right there in the Dress Instructions.  Imagine that.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Jan 2011)

But those instructions must be wrong ... naval personnel should never have to sully their uniforms with bling-bling ... I mean badges.

Next thing you know, naval personnel  will have to  be "re-badged" every time they are ask to help a different army outfit !


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jan 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> But those instructions must be wrong ... naval personnel should never have to sully their uniforms with bling-bling ... I mean badges.


Well except for various dolphins....and the ship's name/crest (so the taxi knows where to deliver the body after the run ashore).....and the elusive time-at-sea badge.....and the naval centennial pin.....hell, I've even seen sailors wearing jump wings in their quest to look as cool as army guys

 ;D


----------



## Occam (26 Jan 2011)

I hear you.  I did not shed a tear when we got rid of the Maritime Command badge.  I'm equally enthused about having to wear the ugly chunk of lead ADM(IM) command badge on my AF DEU.  Hell, they're not even a command!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (26 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well except for various dolphins....and the ship's name/crest (so the taxi knows where to deliver the body after the run ashore).....and the elusive time-at-sea badge.....and the naval centennial pin.....hell, I've even seen sailors wearing jump wings in their quest to look as cool as army guys
> 
> ;D



Oh man ! That would be so convenient, unfortunately  ship's badges  (we don't have our ship's name anywhere since they got rid of the seaman's cap with their tally) are only on the combat uniform, not the DEU that we have to wear on runs ashore. Damit!


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jan 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> ...ship's badges ....are only on the combat uniform, not the DEU that we have to wear on runs ashore.


 _~d'oh~_   I knew that.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jan 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Oh man ! That would be so convenient, unfortunately  ship's badges  (we don't have our ship's name anywhere since they got rid of the seaman's cap with their tally) are only on the combat uniform, not the DEU that we have to wear on runs ashore. Damit!



Maybe we could get these issued to them for runs ashore written in local dialect/language. 8)


----------



## kratz (26 Jan 2011)

Fixed that for you  ;D


----------



## Nuggs (8 Feb 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you  ;D



 :nod:


----------

